# USCG Grumman Albatross UF-2G



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I flew on the Grumman Albatross back in 1959 and 1961 as a kid. I've thought many times of building a model of the plane that we flew on and this is as close as I could get. The colors are correct... but the decals are as close as I could find... It should say U.S. COAST GUARD on the aft sides of the fuselage but I could not find any source for that and settled for what you see. So... it's pretty close to the Albatross I flew on many years ago. I sat in the second window from the back on the right hand side. I used three books for reference and home movies that my dad took in the Philippines. It's pretty much OOB except I added the clear stand from Moebius so I could have the gear up. Over all it was a very fun project. - Denis


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice model. The finish is nice and clean.

Alway did have an interest in amphibians and flying boats. Who was the kit manufacurer?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the Monogram kit. It's 1/72 scale... been around since the mid-50's. Thanks for the nice comment. - Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!
Yet another kit that's languishing in my stash.


----------

